# Stable with accommodation wanted near Manchester!



## rachelandcassie (1 September 2013)

I know it seems a long shot but if if you don't ask -you don't get! 
I'm currently looking to move closer to Manchester and am chasing the dream of living with the horse as I don't drive and I've had a lot of health setbacks recently so I am just asking if anyone knows of anything available. 
I put ads up on so many sites and there really isn't much out there so am spreading the word further! 
Anything considered really, I just need to move closer to Manchester. 

Thanks for reading!

Rachel.x


----------



## FionaM12 (1 September 2013)

I can't help but it wouldn't it be an idea if you said whether you're looking to rent or buy?  Good luck!


----------



## rachelandcassie (2 September 2013)

Rent! Sorry if that was unclear. Anyone?


----------



## fatpiggy (4 September 2013)

Where I kept my horse it was all National Trust.  Nice cottages and old farm houses but outrageous rent apparently.


----------



## ArabianBeauty (12 September 2013)

www.jacksonequestrian.com


----------



## Tapir (13 September 2013)

How close to Manchester do you need to be and what side?


----------



## rachelandcassie (23 September 2013)

Tapir said:



			How close to Manchester do you need to be and what side?
		
Click to expand...

Any side though I am more familiar and comfortabl;e with the north, I just need to be able to get to Manchester an back reasonably easily as I don't drive. I need to find a stable, then relocate as close as close as possible.  I moved to Scotland for an easier life/career change and it didn't go that way due to contracts so I just need to cut my losses and move back asap. I am not too fussy but have been ringing round dozens of stables for weeks and nothing is available, I am on dozens of waiting lists and not hearing back from anyone! 

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## HashRouge (23 September 2013)

I don't know how familiar you are with Manchester, but there are a lot of small towns and villages on the outskirts that are within easy reach of the city centre and are good horsey areas. Would something like that work for you do you think? Like where I live, there are lots of 2 bed cottages to rent, there are several livery yards all within easy walking distance of the main village AND there is a train station with trains to Picadilly every half hour. Takes 20 mins on the train. Something like that might be easier than finding stable and accommodation together, though I suppose it depends on your budget.


----------



## rachelandcassie (24 September 2013)

HashRouge said:



			I don't know how familiar you are with Manchester, but there are a lot of small towns and villages on the outskirts that are within easy reach of the city centre and are good horsey areas. Would something like that work for you do you think? Like where I live, there are lots of 2 bed cottages to rent, there are several livery yards all within easy walking distance of the main village AND there is a train station with trains to Picadilly every half hour. Takes 20 mins on the train. Something like that might be easier than finding stable and accommodation together, though I suppose it depends on your budget.
		
Click to expand...

I think that might work, as long as I can get back home late evening that's fine. I have focussed my search on where there are stables available but there really aren't many, plus I do have a few conditions, I do need my mare to be able to go out every day just to stretch her legs but a lot of yards are not even offerring this! 
Whereabouts are you? I am originally from North Manchester so mainly know those areas but I would be willing to move elsewhere. I doubt I could afford stable and onsite accom or a specifically equestrian property. Just yards close to residential areas..


----------



## dancingkris (24 September 2013)

I was in the tack shop in Marple a week or so ago and there was an advert on their noticeboard for a room in a house for rent, on a yard or with a stable - I can't really remember the full details but did think to myself at the time had I been a single girl looking for a houseshare it sounded ideal! I'm sorry for sounding vague - maybe if you call Goyt Mill they can give you some details if the ad is still up - I know you can commute easily from there to Manchester on the train although it might not be the area you need....?


----------



## rachelandcassie (24 September 2013)

dancingkris said:



			I was in the tack shop in Marple a week or so ago and there was an advert on their noticeboard for a room in a house for rent, on a yard or with a stable - I can't really remember the full details but did think to myself at the time had I been a single girl looking for a houseshare it sounded ideal! I'm sorry for sounding vague - maybe if you call Goyt Mill they can give you some details if the ad is still up - I know you can commute easily from there to Manchester on the train although it might not be the area you need....?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info, may very well look into it. Not sure I could do another houseshare though, long story.. I will look into Marple though


----------



## rachelandcassie (25 September 2013)

Doers anyone know of any stables available in South Manchester, anywhere considered!


----------

